# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  An evening with Tessanne Chin and Air Supply (Charity Fundraiser)

## Ratty2141

see the Issa Trust Foundation is having this event to raise funds for a very worthy cause. As someone who has seen Tessanne Chin perform, this is not to be missed! Amazing talent and beautiful person inside and out.  A wonderful opportunity to help needy kids in Jamaica and have a wonderful evening of music Please support this lovers of music and children!

----------


## Ratty2141

This is at Couples Sans Souci on 24th June. There is an all inclusive ticket option for food and drinks too

----------

